# Massachusetts...(where are you all at??)



## Majastee (Jun 22, 2009)

*Massachusetts...(where are you all at??)*


----------



## paxpiano (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm in Massachusetts, in the Boston area.


----------



## Strain Surfer (Jun 30, 2009)

Is right here


----------



## paxpiano (Jul 1, 2009)

I live in Cambridge. Are there any brothers or sisters nearby who could give up a few seeds? I need to economize and becoming my own supplier would be a very good way of doing it. You can answer here or offline (paxpiano at yahoo dot com). Great site this is and it's good to be among likeminded people for a change.


----------



## Majastee (Jul 1, 2009)

new bill in MA if you are a registered voter click on the link and send a message to a Rep

http://capwiz.com/norml2/issues/alert/?alertid=12975651


----------



## Majastee (Jul 1, 2009)

any growers in the area looking to do a lil underground networking??


----------



## Strain Surfer (Jul 1, 2009)

Majastee said:


> new bill in MA if you are a registered voter click on the link and send a message to a Rep
> 
> http://capwiz.com/norml2/issues/alert/?alertid=12975651


this is some of what needs getting done


----------



## Majastee (Jul 1, 2009)

Strain Surfer said:


> this is some of what needs getting done


spread the word


----------



## Strain Surfer (Jul 1, 2009)

Majastee said:


> any growers in the area looking to do a lil underground networking??


thats a nice grow you got there. any particular strain or just bomb no-name?


----------



## MARS1 (Jul 1, 2009)

Pittsfield Massachusetts The Beautiful Berkshires, You know where!


----------



## Majastee (Jul 1, 2009)

Strain Surfer said:


> thats a nice grow you got there. any particular strain or just bomb no-name?


haha just bomb no-name for now next time i'm going to step it up.

The berkshires are a nice area Mars1


----------



## MARS1 (Jul 1, 2009)

The Berkshires. How you growing? HID, CFL, LED  I'm new to this Culture, I know nothing! I'm doing lots of reading and getting lots of mix ideas about Seed-Banks, Lighting and people.
 I feel this whole site is rated and everyone in here is DEA. I need good info and positive people to work with and get Ideas from! Lots of people are in the same stage as me and others just think they know everything with little info to back stuff up. 
 *Roseman,* is one of many that is official. His passion shows through! I have learned from him. Very Sorry about the long post.


----------



## Strain Surfer (Jul 2, 2009)

MARS1 said:


> The Berkshires. How you growing? HID, CFL, LED  I'm new to this Culture, I know nothing! I'm doing lots of reading and getting lots of mix ideas about Seed-Banks, Lighting and people.
> I feel this whole site is rated and everyone in here is DEA. I need good info and positive people to work with and get Ideas from! Lots of people are in the same stage as me and others just think they know everything with little info to back stuff up.
> *Roseman,* is one of many that is official. His passion shows through! I have learned from him. Very Sorry about the long post.


just be careful who you tell personal info to. (paranoia is healthy). there are people who know their shit but its a public forum so of course its gonna be a mixed bag... plus its pretty easy to tell when someone has no clue about what their saying.


----------



## Majastee (Jul 2, 2009)

MARS1 said:


> The Berkshires. How you growing? HID, CFL, LED  I'm new to this Culture, I know nothing! I'm doing lots of reading and getting lots of mix ideas about Seed-Banks, Lighting and people.
> I feel this whole site is rated and everyone in here is DEA. I need good info and positive people to work with and get Ideas from! Lots of people are in the same stage as me and others just think they know everything with little info to back stuff up.
> *Roseman,* is one of many that is official. His passion shows through! I have learned from him. Very Sorry about the long post.


I'm using fluorescent bulbs 2-18" long tubes 1-3000W and 1-6500W Its not bad to be a little cautious on this site just be careful with personal information.


----------



## Strain Surfer (Jul 2, 2009)

get everybody
lets legalize it in Mass


----------



## JWhitevsIggyPop (Aug 13, 2009)

Ran into a strain called Juicyjack while in Worcester. Anyone else heard of this, supposedly a cross between juicyfruit and Jack H. Great looking and smelling bud, only had a few puffs from a vape and it tasted great. But, I've never heard of the strain.

I'm thinking it's really bubblejack, but whatever.


----------



## onehandedroller (Aug 13, 2009)

Northern NH


----------



## Spasticsmoke (Aug 13, 2009)

between boston and plymouth.

funk the indoor scene, throw them outside, i can't think of the last time i watered mine haha


----------



## JWhitevsIggyPop (Aug 13, 2009)

JWhitevsIggyPop said:


> Ran into a strain called Juicyjack while in Worcester. Anyone else heard of this, supposedly a cross between juicyfruit and Jack H. Great looking and smelling bud, only had a few puffs from a vape and it tasted great. But, I've never heard of the strain.
> 
> I'm thinking it's really bubblejack, but whatever.



Quick smoke report on this one.

First of all, the bud is gorgeous. Nerfish feel, oozing with crystals, but not sticky at all. Beautiful grow, great drying and curing. A blueish hue to it in the light. Three buds, the heads, just cut from larger buds. Nothing special there, but a nice cut.

It smells very sweet. Very, very sweet. A bit sour at the end. I think it was crossed with skunk at some point, but the sweet over powers all other smells. Sugary sweet, presumably from the "Juicy" part of the "Juicyjack". 

The smoke is nice, clean. My bowl had a bit of resin in the stem, so I didn't get a clean hit, but it was very smooth overall. 

Taste is good. Only had three hits. Gonna have to update this one later 

And after three hits, I am stoned. A very heady high for me, but I haven't tried walking yet. This is a potent as shit weed. I've been on a weed binge lately, and my tolerance is the highest its ever been (and its costing me a lot of fuckin' money), and I am stoned after three hits. Excellent! 

Well, I'm going to explore. Its certainly a creeper. Will update this one in, oh, a day or two.


----------



## m155 (Sep 24, 2010)

Western Mass here...

Let's do some networking


----------



## m155 (Sep 28, 2010)

Just got some really great bud today! (Texada Timewarp crossed with AK-47) Got a buddy that has a hydro crop. Absolutely amazing high like your flying in the sky and driving can be an issue. No couchlock or sleepy feeling at all. I'll post a picture later. It doesn't look like much but it smells like something wicked!


----------



## dbelectric (Sep 28, 2010)

S.C. here


----------



## Goober617 (Sep 29, 2010)

Beantown right here!!! Man I was beggining to think there was no one
round the way. And no I don't pahk tha cah, I usually am to stoned to drive!!! 
] anyways locals holla, Right by the colleges.......such sexy girls around.


----------



## bubbaweston (Dec 22, 2010)

Lynn Mass here


----------



## richie617 (Dec 23, 2010)

boston 617!!!


----------



## see4 (Feb 8, 2011)

Just north of Boston.

About to start my first grow in the next week or two. ( Waiting on beans ) Journal to follow...


----------



## RobTheViking420 (Feb 10, 2011)

North Shore here.


----------



## Charlie Bishop (Feb 10, 2011)

Wilmington, NC


----------

